# Tuesday Morning 2017



## patch_of_pumpkins (Aug 8, 2016)

Bought these







Also found this in the kitchen section, like a month ago


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

One of my Tuesday Mornings today ( Sunday the 6th ) had quite a bit of halloween stuff. Didn't get to check out the other 3 in my area but this was the largest of all of them and it had more than I expected.








































t


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Not the greatest pictures but shows some of the things they have so far. there were some end caps with a few ornaments and some halloween fairy garden stuff but I guess I didn't get a pic of that, there wasn't very much anyway.
I saw that Day of the Dead bust someone was asking about in a different thread, they wanted it from GR but I'm sure this one is way cheaper.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

I was just coming here to say that, that looks like the GR bust that someone wanted!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

O.M.G. It wasn't me who was asking about it, but I did buy it last year and I love it, and I MUST go to my nearest Tuesday Morning to get her male counterpart!!!


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Can anyone confirm whether the female Day of the Dead bust is the same one sold last year at Grandin Road?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

disembodiedvoice said:


> One of my Tuesday Mornings today ( Sunday the 6th ) had quite a bit of halloween stuff. Didn't get to check out the other 3 in my area but this was the largest of all of them and it had more than I expected. ....
> 
> View attachment 441001
> ....


I was trying to avoid this thread, having enough Decor I decided year before last, but got tempted. I'm liking this framed print, assume that's what it is. Disembodied, any idea how much and any other info on it? Might be nice for a wizard shop.


----------



## avgjoefriday (Aug 8, 2016)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I was trying to avoid this thread, having enough Decor I decided year before last, but got tempted. I'm liking this framed print, assume that's what it is. Disembodied, any idea how much and any other info on it? Might be nice for a wizard shop.


I forget the price. It is one of two scenes. I picked them up and then put them back.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

It is a canvas print GoS and 16.99. Like avgjoefriday showed above there are two. I chose the apothecary cause I liked the bottles ect. They have a hook to hang the on the back. They are 24in by 18 inches roughly


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

disembodiedvoice said:


> View attachment 440977


I love that American Flag skull! .....oooo and there appears to be a Tuesday Morning store not 1/4 mile from where I work !!!!!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> Can anyone confirm whether the female Day of the Dead bust is the same one sold last year at Grandin Road?


I don't know if anyone else answered this and I can't confirm 100% since my store doesn't have them in (yet) but I did buy the GR one last year and I compared it from the photos and every detail seems to be identical. I think if it were a copy, there'd be a slight difference, but I'm not seeing it.

I'm going to be stalking my TM until they get them in though, because I NEEEEED the male one, so I'll let you know when I get to them in person!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

maggiesvineyard said:


> I don't know if anyone else answered this and I can't confirm 100% since my store doesn't have them in (yet) but I did buy the GR one last year and I compared it from the photos and every detail seems to be identical. I think if it were a copy, there'd be a slight difference, but I'm not seeing it.
> 
> I'm going to be stalking my TM until they get them in though, because I NEEEEED the male one, so I'll let you know when I get to them in person!


I didn't buy the GR bust so I have no way of knowing for sure but I agree that it looks identical to me. The only thing I am curious about is size. How tall was the GR one ? This one is probably 18-20 inches ( just a guess, I didn't measure) In my mind the GR one was bigger but maybe not.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

GR one is 16" in height....it's on the small side.

http://www.grandinroad.com/day-of-the-dead-bust/808240


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Thanks for checking! I would have hit thank you or like except I still haven't figured out how to do so. LOL
Is anyone else getting highkacked while on this site? I can't read any thread before being taken elsewhere by some scam junk ad.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

No, haven't had that issue, sorry! I think I remember someone else saying that too...perhaps it's specific to whatever your operating system is? Maybe there's something in the technical issue thread about it....


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Oh and I couldn't figure out how to like or thank on my phone either so I gave up even trying! I try to just come on here on my iPad because the phone experience is horrible.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

maggiesvineyard said:


> GR one is 16" in height....it's on the small side.
> 
> http://www.grandinroad.com/day-of-the-dead-bust/808240


Then yeah , I would say it is the same exact one.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

As promised, here is what I found out with the DotD bust. Even though I already have the female that I got from GR last year, I bought the TM one, along with the male and 2 sugar kitties. When I put the 2 females side by side, the one from GrandinRoad and the one from TM, you almost coildnt tell there was a difference......IF you were the kind of person who didn't pay attention to details.

The TM one is just slightly shorter. I almost missed this, but then I realized their shoulders weren't touching. It's really subtle though, about 1/2".

The hair on the TM seems a touch duller than the GR one. Actually, the GR one looks like she has brown hair with reddish highlights, whereas the TM is just brown.

The black face paint (eyes and nose) on the GR one is a shiny black, and the TM one is matte.

The swirl on her collar bone near the upside down heart is different colors....it's pink on the GR one and purple on the TM one.

The last thing I noticed that was different was the ruffled band of her top. On the GR one, there is a small amount of clear shiny glitter (not really glitter but I don't know how else to describe it). The TM one doesn't have this.

I would venture to say these were made by the same company. Same material, same everything else, other than the differences I described above. Perhaps they just changed things ever so slightly for different companies.

The photo below is the TM one...


----------



## Bobbiejo (Aug 9, 2017)

Thank you for checking into the details on the bust. I've already gone to a handful of TM stores over the last couple of weeks and none had the busts. Would you happen to know if the busts just arrived to your store? I'm not sure if I should start making the rounds again to these same stores.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Bobbiejo said:


> Thank you for checking into the details on the bust. I've already gone to a handful of TM stores over the last couple of weeks and none had the busts. Would you happen to know if the busts just arrived to your store? I'm not sure if I should start making the rounds again to these same stores.


They had just got them in I think the day before. The woman at the register was like, where did you get these?? I haven't seen these! And they only had one each of the male and female, although I'm pretty sure they're like HomeGoods where they get multiple deliveries a week. I went a week or so before that and they barely had any Halloween out. Actually I went to 2 different TMs that day and while the other one did have Halloween stuff out, neither had DotD stuff. 

Ironically enough, I almost didn't stop yesterday. I had only planned to go to HomeGoods because I called to see if they had any Halloween out yet and they finally did (yay!). I was tired by the time I left HomeGoods but I forced myself to go to TM since I had to sort of pass it on my way home. SOOO glad I did! Unless you need to go there for other things, I would just call them beforehand to see what they have. Making all the rounds once with the stores barely having anything was enough for me....so now I am just calling. I want my drive out there to be worth my while! LOL


----------



## lisa48317 (Jul 23, 2010)

OK, maybe I'm still a bit early, but I was really disappointed in my TM! I stopped in for the first time yesterday and they had one table / shelf thing as you came in the door and 95% of it was Day of the Dead - which was cool if you're into that, and 5% cloth pumpkins. Then they had a couple tapestries that lit up......and that was it. They had a couple shelves that they were starting to stock with Christmas stuff already. I did check it out because I saw their nutcrackers and well, I have kind of an addiction to them.  Anyway - the little 6 inch nutcrackers were $30!!! I almost fell over!


----------



## CzarinaKatarina (Jul 13, 2010)

Mine was like that too when I checked it a week ago. They had a whole aisle emptied out for Christmas. The cashier didn't know if they were going to get any more Halloween in...



lisa48317 said:


> OK, maybe I'm still a bit early, but I was really disappointed in my TM! I stopped in for the first time yesterday and they had one table / shelf thing as you came in the door and 95% of it was Day of the Dead - which was cool if you're into that, and 5% cloth pumpkins. Then they had a couple tapestries that lit up......and that was it. They had a couple shelves that they were starting to stock with Christmas stuff already. I did check it out because I saw their nutcrackers and well, I have kind of an addiction to them.  Anyway - the little 6 inch nutcrackers were $30!!! I almost fell over!


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

Mine was also like that! Apparently DotD is their theme this year. It's funny....l'm not super into DotD, but I do like some of the toned down stuff, and went there this year specifically looking for the male DotD bust (bought the female one last year frommGrandinRoad and wanted to make a pair). Was really glad I was able to find him.

I love nutcrackers too...will have to see what they carry during the Xmas holiday. I like the larger than life ones though....if a small one was $30 I can only imagine what a life size one would be!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Just an FYI , I know in the past some people have bought the moving flame flameless candle.....those really expensive buggers I never understood why they are soooo expensive. Anyway, all of the TM in my area had the black and brown colored ones on clearance for 60 % off. They had the pillers and the tapers. both colors could work for halloween decor. I got all the ones I found, wish I had known sooner, I'm sure they were picked over. 







This brand, the flame moves and the look fantastic. The white in the pic were NOT 60 % just the black and brown in tapers as shown and the pillar stiyle.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

OMG I love the flickering flame candles! I have SOOOOO many of them around my house....in fact, I pretty much stopped burning real wax candles because of it. Luminara made the original ones, but you can find lots of knock offs, however, from experience, you get what you pay for. True Luminaras are impeccable quality, whereas the others, not so much. I hate the price, but if you can get a sale on them, it's not too bad. As long as you look at it as a lighting investment, and you're not buying 50 at a time! LOL. I've built up my collection over the years. In fact, I just finished buying my last 2 tapers (I needed 8 total for my candelabras) from BBB. $40 for 2 tapers is a bit steep, but I used the 20% coupon and went thru Ebates. Unfortunately as it turns out, they're a little too tall for the hurricanes in my candelabras, so now I am on the hunt for votive or tea light sized ones.

I'd love to have a set of black ones though, I may need to check out my TM again. Did you catch the price on them?


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

I have bought the Radiant brand and the Mystique brand as well as Luminara, I like all three equal. I have several Mystique that are red wax drip that are my favorite for Halloween and they work for Christmas, love these but they only had them a short time and I haven't seen them again except on ebay for crazy crazy prices.

Maggiesvineyard, the ones on clearance at TM came to $8 and change for the pillars and $6 something for the tapers, still sound high for one candle but the original TM price was 19.99 ( compare to 34.99) and 16.99 ( compare to 24.99) each. These that are on sale can be used inside and outside. They are in the clearance section usually in the back of most stores.

These are the type like the Luminara where the plastic flame moves, I have tried some at Hobby Lobby ( and other places) called Mirage and they aren't the same, the plastic flame stays still and the light just moves back and forth, I took them back , didn't have the same effect at all.

They did have some "votive" style but a little taller...2 inches maybe, I'm guessing for 9.99 in the white/ off white , not sure what color that is supposed to be. It's not a stark white but not a cream either. I'm thinking of getting a couple of those too. they are in the regular candle section case they are not on sale.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks disembodied for the heads up. I'll have to check my stores for the black ones. A few years back I bought some of the black ones on clearance and hoping I can find my list of what color and size I now have. Recall I started one as the "collection" grew. I too have bought the moving flame candles over the years and finally got enough matching tapers and pillars to use on one of my big candelabras with a lot of arms to it. I remember I bought all the black tapers that TM had at the time and it there wasn't much left, but I like the black for certain candelabra scenes and you just can mix colors here. Plus the black look pretty cool. Figure eventually if you keep checking you can find them on sale. I think I have some red pillars that I bought a few years ago too and those are nice to have. I only look for the all plastic versions so I can use them outside even in hot weather (so the waxed versions are off my list and it seems like so many these days are waxed). 

It's been probably a year since I've been in Tuesday Morning. Halloween time seems to be my favorite drop in time. Sadly we lost a TM that I use to frequent all the time. Went to stop in and it was no more. Totally shocked. It was a great store and location too. Bought a lot of items from them over the years. Just now checked TM's website and see that they are still expanding so maybe their lease was up at this place and they didn't like the new terms. Silicon Valley's commercial and residential has gone through the roof over the last number of years. I see the website says there's a new store open in Coral Springs, FL. Hope they survive Hurricane Irma. Tough opening a new store only to have the storm of the storm of the century aimed right at you . Have relatives in that general area and everyone thinks it's going to be bad.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I think I bought Mystique before and you're right, they are good quality too. Never bought Radiant. Oh I forgot to mention, one of the other reasons I really like Luminara is because you can control them with a remote, and it's universal to any candles you buy. I've had other brands (no remote option) where you had to turn them on/off manually, and when you have a bunch to turn on it gets to be a pain, especially when they are delicately placed inside of a glass hurricane. Do the Radiant ones have a remote control option? I wouldn't mind the non-remote bit if it were for the pillars, but with the votives, tea lights and the candlesticks, I just have to have the remote to go with it. That's a dealbreaker for me.

I've been eyeing the ones Frontgate sells...they sell them under the guise of "Dream" candles, but they are really just Luminara candles (at least for the pillars they sell, as I've purchased several of them). They have a set of votives as well as a set of tea lights that come with a charger plate. They're very expensive though so I've been waiting to see if they go down in price.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I have Luminaira, Mystique and Radiant (last two I _think_ are mfgrd by Boston Warehouse which you find a lot of halloween kitchen/decor items from). Don't have any of them handy right now but pretty sure they all have timer functions on them so you don't have to go around turning them off.

As I recall from years ago here on the forum, Terra mentioned seeing the Frontgate candles when they first came out and bought some. They were super expensive--for some reason recall in the price range of $60 and more than I could justify even for cool Disney Haunted Mansion effect lighting. Pretty sure Luminara sold them to Frontgate branded under the name Frontgate selected for them.


Update: Managed to put my hands on a Radiant candle from Tuesday Morning, actually one of the black 8-in tapers!, and it's 5 hours on, 19 hours off timer. And always found that plenty for our halloween nighttime decorating. Packaging says with 2 AA batteries you can expect around 120 hours of use. 

I think I have a few LED candles with remotes but not many. Thought they would be nice if doing a walking haunt with the kids (or seance scene) and want to suddenly have the candles "blow out". Easy enough to put the remote in a pocket or taped under a table top where you can reach it.

OMG, just did a store locator for the SF south bay area and both the Sunnyvale and Saratoga stores are gone!


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Honestly, I don't know if they will work with a remote, they don't come with one. However they do have a 5 hour timer option, so that is better than nothing. I agree it is a pain to have to turn off and on. I have never tried my Luninara remote on other candles, haven even used it on the ones it came with.


----------



## disembodiedvoice (Sep 24, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> I have Luminaira, Mystique and Radiant (last two I _think_ are mfgrd by Boston Warehouse which you find a lot of halloween kitchen/decor items from). Don't have any of them handy right now but pretty sure they all have timer functions on them so you don't have to go around turning them off.


yep they do , it has worked out well for me. Love these candles, at night they look so pretty and real.


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I love the timer function on them, and make use that on the candles I use daily. But for my candelabras, I don't like to turn them on every day and without a remote, they'd just be "burning" away with no one in the room every evening! That's where the remote comes in handy. I tried once to just turn them all on manually for a dinner party, but after everyone left....and a few glasses of wine....l really didn't feel like turning them all off before going to bed! LOL


----------



## Spirits Vineyard (Oct 23, 2016)

I stopped by TM this morning while I was out running errands, and I saw this awesome vampire nutcracker! Sorry I didn’t take a photo of it. I really wanted to buy it, and was planning to until the price tag put me dead in my tracks. It was $100!!! And they only had their Halloween stuff at 25% off, and it wasn’t a lot either....all picked over and was just one little table of random stuff. They should’ve been at least at half off!

Ugh, I reallllllllllly wanted it though 

Edit: here’s a stock photo of it. Are these Steinbach nutcrackers that TM sells?


----------

